# Hit by the perfect bomb



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

As some of you may know I have been wanting to try my hand at rolling some cigars now for awhile. Now I have switched wrappers, and even cut whole wrappers and rolled them onto cigar blanks (filler and binder ready for the wrapper). But I have yet to take filler, binder, and wrapper tobacco and made a cigar from start to finish.

The reason why is because I needed a few things to do that. Of course I would need a cigar mold, and a Chaveta would be nice. Not to even mention the tobacco to make it. There was thread about a good place to get some of this stuff. Well Lew (Don Francisco) of Don Francisco Cigars knew I was looking into this and had a little something up his sleeve.

That little something hit my PO this week and blew the SOB away!! This my friends was the perfect bomb for me. He didn't send me cigars to smoke, no that would not be the perfect cigar. Instead he sent me all of the above so that I could hone my skills on making some of my own cigars to smoke. He didn't stop there, he also sent a nice hard abck book titled "The Smoking Life" and a bottle of rum.

Here is what he sent:
7 bags of tobacco including 
3 of filler leaf, Viso, Seco, and Ligero
2 of binder Capote, and Piloto
2 of wrapper Sumatra and Connecticut

One cigar mold

Chaveta Knife

Book "The Smoking Life"

Rum: Brugal Anejo Extra Viejo Gran Reserva Familiar 
A little about the rum (I looked it up). In the mid 18th century a rum maker from Cuba named Don Andres Brugal Montaner moved to Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic and started making his rum there. This Extra Viejo is aged up to 8 years and from what I understand Brugal's finest.

Lew I can not think you enough for this wonderful gift. Once I start making me some cigars I will be sure to add photos of how I am doing.

All the contents









Chaveta and mold









Some wrapper leaf

















Book and Rum


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

wow that's a nice - and special - bomb!! looking forward to seeing the final product


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweeeet!!!

It's the bomb that keeps on giving.. or blowing up. haha.

At first, all I saw was a picture of plastic garbage bags and was confused. 


What a great gift. When you start selling Tuff Enuff (or some other clever named) cigars, we can say we saw it start here!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow talk about being connected, very nice!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Very thoughtful from Don, soon enough you will have a production plant started up.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Esplendido!!!!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

wow now that's a thoughtful bomb.

Very very Nice.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope I did not create a Frank(enstein). :madgrin:
What I don't need is more competition. Don't get any ideas about starting a Don Francisco West!! :nono:

Have fun! You need to relax after what you've been through this year. 
:smoke2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!!! Just an amazing bomb!!!!!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

wow thats cool just the mold is pretty bad ass not to mention some hella good rum


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I think Lew gets copyrights to the awesome cigars you are going to make! LOL!

That is the coolest bomb yet!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

What a gift! I don't think that I have seen a more thought out one.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

What a nice gift. Bitch, you better invite me over to roll with you. HAHAHA LOL


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW. What an amazing bomb. Have fun rolling your own.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Francisco said:


> I hope I did not create a Frank(enstein). :madgrin:
> What I don't need is more competition. Don't get any ideas about starting a Don Francisco West!! :nono:
> 
> Have fun! You need to relax after what you've been through this year.
> :smoke2:


That's a real awesome bomb! I used to live in east brunswick actually. Im in freehold now, but I definitely have to swing by your shop soon. I've heard a lot of good things about you guys.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

That's gotta be the coolest bomb I've seen yet! Very nice.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

When are you getting the table , to roll ? Thats the next step. 
That Brugal Rum from the DR is wonderful, just add a little splash of coke, and your set. 
Its very sweet , so be careful because it is hard to stop after one glass


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure since that was a gift, once you roll some cigars you'll have to give them away! :wink:

Great hit though, the most unique I've seen!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice bomb. Can't wait to see the product.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

That's awesome Frank.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool and unique bomb. Can't wait to see pics of your efforts.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That is awesome, simply awesome. Looking forward to seeing more creations from you Frank. Lew is Da Man!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Man that is freakin cool Frank. Enjoy!


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a very thoughtful gift. You're lucky to know someone who thinks so much of you.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Frank that is one cool bomb.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

cigar9 said:


> That Brugal Rum from the DR is wonderful, just add a little splash of coke, and your set.
> Its very sweet , so be careful because it is hard to stop after one glass


I disagree. Coke would ruin it. Brugal Anejo is very smooth and not so sweet. I recommend chilling it cold in the fridge and drinking it straight.

BTW in the DR they call it Viagra Dominicana so be careful and make sure your wife is awake. :thumb:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> I disagree. Coke would ruin it. Brugal Anejo is very smooth and not so sweet. I recommend chilling it cold in the fridge and drinking it straight.
> 
> BTW in the DR they call it Viagra Dominicana so be careful and make sure your wife is awake. :thumb:


I think I read when I was looking it up "If your drinking Brugal Rum you are either going to Fight or Fu*k"

Good news, me and the wife don't fight


----------



## texas fish (Oct 26, 2009)

NICE


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow man nice hit. Can't wait to see some pics of the Tx Tuff stogies.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Bomb!! I'm sure you'll roll some great cigars! I'd probably cut a finger off with that blade. lol


----------

